# Eine Interessante Steam Frage



## oGuzee (10. Juni 2012)

Hey Leute,

ich bin glücklicher Steam-Nutzer. Manchmal jedoch finde ich die Preise auf Steam arg überzogen, jedoch manchmal sind die Preise unglaublich gut. 

Die Frage: Manchmal finde ich günstigere Preise. Also richtig mit Verpackung und so. Kann ich die Keys bei Steam eingeben und der Lädt das Spiel für mich runter? Also wirklich so als wäre das Spiel über Steam gekauft. Mit den ganzen Achievements und den tollen Updates die immer kommen.

Ich weiß das ich die Spiele einbinden kann, aber Steam ist halt viel angenehmer.

Danke Leute


----------



## NuTSkuL (10. Juni 2012)

ich hab es auch schon mit mehreren spielen probiert, aber anscheinend funktioniert eben dies nur, wenn das im laden gekaufte spiel steam voraussetzt.


----------



## oGuzee (10. Juni 2012)

Das heisst Shogun sollte funktionieren? Und Arkham City auch? Hauptsache das Ding ist auch bei Steam erhältlich..


----------



## 10203040 (10. Juni 2012)

Die hier kannst du auf Steam aktivieren.



Spoiler



Which retail CD Keys are accepted on Steam?

All retail Valve games and a number of third-party games can be registered to your Steam account. All of the following games can be registered through Steam:
Valve CD Keys in this format: ####-#####-####
Valve CD Keys in this format: 1AB2C-D3FGH-456I7-JK8LM-NOP9Q
Valve CD Keys in this format: 1AB2C-D3FGH-456I7
AI War CD Keys in various formats
Aliens vs. Predator (2010 Release) CD Keys in this format: 1AB2C-D3FGH-456I7-JK8LM-NOP9Q
Alpha Prime CD Keys in this format: 1AB2C-D3FGH-456I7-JK8LM-NOP9Q
Alter Ego CD Keys in this format: 1AB2C-D3FGH-456I7
Anomaly: Warzone Earth in this format: 12345 - ABCDE - 6789F
Audiosurf CD Keys in this format: 1AB2C-D3FGH-456I7-JK8LM-NOP9Q
Bioshock CD Keys in this format: 1AB2C-D3FGH-456I7
Bioshock 2 CD Keys in this format: 1AB2C-D3FGH-456I7
Borderlands CD Keys in this format: 1AB2C-D3FGH-456I7
BRINK CD Keys in this format: 1AB2C-D3FGH-456I7
Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2 CD Keys in this format: 1AB2C-D3FGH-456I7-JK8LM-NOP9Q
Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 3 CD Keys in this format: 1AB2C-D3FGH-456I7
Call of Duty: Black Ops CD Keys in this format: 1AB2C-D3FGH-456I7-JK8LM-NOP9Q
Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare is not accepted on Steam
Cities in Motion CD Keys in this format: 1AB2C-D3FGH-456I7-JK8LM-NOP9Q
Civilization V CD Keys in this format: 1AB2C-D3FGH-456I7-JK8LM-NOP9Q
Commander: Conquest of the Americas CD Keys in this format: 1AB2C-D3FGH-456I7-JK8LM-NOP9Q
Cricket Revolution CD Keys in this format: 1AB2C-D3FGH-456I7-JK8LM-NOP9Q
Crusader Kings II CD Keys in this format: 1AB2C-D3FGH-456I7
The Cursed Crusade CD Keys in this format: 1AB2C-D3FGH-456I7
The Darkness II CD Keys in this format: 1AB2C-D3FGH-456I7
Dark Messiah CD Keys in this format: 1AB2C-D3FGH-456I7-JK8LM-NOP9Q
Dark Messiah Multiplayer CD Keys in this format: 1AB2C-D3FGH-456I7-JK8LM-NOP9Q
Dark Messiah CD Keys may also have been printed incorrectly, please see the Dark Messiah article
Darksiders CD Keys in this format: 1AB2C-D3FGH-456I7-JK8LM-NOP9Q 
Note: The number 2 and letter Z may look very similar. 
Dawn of War II CD Keys in this format: 1AB2C-D3FGH-456I7-JK8LM-NOP9Q
Dawn of War II - Retribution CD Keys in this format: 1AB2C-D3FGH-456I7
Dead Island - CD Keys in this format: ABCD1-2345E-FGHI6
Defense Grid CD Keys in this format (Direct2Drive only): 1AB2C-D3FGH-456I7-JK8LM-NOP9Q
Deus Ex: Human Revolution Keys in this format: 1AB2C-D3FGH-456I7
Duke Nukem Forever CD Keys in this format: 1AB2C-D3FGH-456I7-JK8LM-NOP9Q
Dungeons and Dragons: Daggerdale in this format: 1AB2C-D3FGH-456I7
Dungeon Siege III in this format: 1ABCD-D3FGH-45I67
Elder Scrolls: Skyrim in this format: 1ABCD-D3FGH-45I67
Empire: Total War CD Keys in this format: 1AB2C-DEFGH-IJK4L-MNOPQ-RST56
F.E.A.R. 2: Project Origin CD Keys in this format: 1AB2C-D3FGH-456I7-JK8LM-NOP9Q
F.E.A.R. 3 CD Keys in this format: 1AB2C-D3FGH-456I7
Fallout: New Vegas CD Keys in this format: 1AB2C-D3FGH-456I7-JK8LM-NOP9Q
Football Manager 2009 CD Keys in this format: 1AB2CD3FGH456I7JK8LMNOP9Q
Football Manager 2010 CD Keys in this format: 1AB2CD3FGH456I7JK8LMNOP9Q
Football Manager 2011 CD Keys in this format: 1AB2C-D3FGH-456I7-JK8LM-NOP9Q
Football Manager 2012 CD Keys in this format: 1AB2C-D3FGH-456I7
Front Mission Evolved CD Keys in this format: 1AB2C-D3FGH-456I7-JK8LM-NOP9Q
Global Agenda CD Keys in this format: 1AB2C-D3FGH-456I7-JK8LM-NOP9Q 
Note: Keys purchased directly from the Global Agenda website cannot be registered on Steam.
GTI Racing CD Keys in this format: 1AB2C-D3FGH-456I7-JK8LM-NOP9Q
GTR Evolution CD Keys in this format: 1AB2C-D3FGH-456I7-JK8LM-NOP9Q
Homefront CD Keys in this format: 1AB2C-D3FGH-456I7
Humble Indie Bundle in this format: 1AB2C-D3FGH-456I7-JK8LM-NOP9Q
Humble Indie Bundle 2 in this format: 1AB2C-D3FGH-456I7-JK8LM-NOP9Q
Humble Indie Bundle 3 in this format: 1AB2C-D3FGH-456I7
IL-2 Sturmovik: Cliffs of Dover in this format: 1AB2C-D3FGH-456I7-JK8LM-NOP9Q
Just Cause 2 CD Keys in this format: 1AB2C-D3FGH-456I7-JK8LM-NOP9Q 
Note: Please input all O's and 0's as Q's for Just Cause 2
Kane & Lynch 2: Dog Days CD Keys in this format: 1AB2C-D3FGH-456I7-JK8LM-NOP9Q
Killing Floor CD Keys in this format: 1AB2C-D3FGH-456I7-JK8LM-NOP9Q
King Arthur - The Role-playing Wargame CD Keys in this format: 1AB2C-D3FGH-456I7-JK8LM-NOP9Q
Lara Croft Guardian of Light CD Keys in this format: 1AB2C-D3FGH-456I7-JK8LM-NOP9Q
The Last Remnant CD Keys in this format: 1AB2C-D3FGH-456I7-JK8LM-NOP9Q
Lionheart: Kings' Crusade CD Keys in this format: 1AB2C-D3FGH-456I7-JK8LM-NOP9Q
Lord of the Rings: War in the North in this format: 1AB2C-D3FGH-456I7
Lost Planet: Extreme Condition CD Keys in this format: 1AB2C-D3FGH-456I7-JK8LM-NOP9Q
Lost Planet: Colonies Edition CD Keys are not accepted on Steam
Mafia 2 CD Keys in this format: 1AB2C-D3FGH-456I7-JK8LM-NOP9Q
Magicka CD Keys in this format: 1AB2C-D3FGH-456I7-JK8LM-NOP9Q
Men of War: Assault Squad CD Keys in this format: 1ABC-D3FG-4567-JK8L
Metro 2033 CD Keys in this format: 1AB2C-D3FGH-456I7-JK8LM-NOP9Q
MLB Front Office Manager CD Keys in this format: 1AB2C-D3FGH-456I7-JK8LM-NOP9Q
Mount & Blade CD Keys in this format: 1AB2C-D3FGH-456I7-JK8LM-NOP9Q
Mount & Blade: Warband CD Keys in this format: 1AB2C-D3FGH-456I7-JK8LM-NOP9Q
Mount & Blade: With Fire and Sword CD Keys in this format: 1AB2C-D3FGH-456I7
NBA 2K9 CD Keys in this format: 1AB2C-D3FGH-456I7-JK8LM-NOP9Q
Napoleon: Total War CD Keys in this format: 1AB2C-D3FGH-456I7-JK8LM-NOP9Q
Oil Rush CD Keys in this format: 1A2B-3C4D-5E6F-7G8H
Order of War CD Keys in this format: 1AB2C-D3FGH-456I7-JK8LM-NOP9Q
Pirates of Black Cove in this format: 1AB2C-D3FGH-456I7
Prey CD Keys in this format: AAB1BB2C345CDD6E E7
R.U.S.E. CD Keys in this format: 1AB2C-D3FGH-456I7-JK8LM-NOP9Q 
Note: R.U.S.E. keys from Ubisoft's Digital River service are not accepted on Steam 
RACE - the WTCC Game CD Keys in this format: 1AB2C-D3FGH-456I7-JK8LM-NOP9Q
RACE 07 CD Keys in this format: 1AB2C-D3FGH-456I7-JK8LM-NOP9Q
Ragdoll Kung Fu CD Keys in this format: 1AB2C-D3FGH-456I7-JK8LM-NOP9Q
RAGE CD Keys in this format: 1AB2C-D3FGH-456I7
Railworks CD Keys in this format: 1AB2C-D3FGH-456I7-JK8LM-NOP9Q
Red Orchestra CD Keys in this format: 1AB2C-D3FGH-456I7-JK8LM-NOP9Q
Rogue Warrior CD Keys in this format: 1AB2C-D3FGH-456I7-JK8LM-NOP9Q
Risen 2: Dark Waters  CD Keys in this format: 1AB2C-D3FGH-456I7
SiN Episodes: Emergence CD Keys in this format: 1AB2C-D3FGH-456I7-JK8LM-NOP9Q
Saint's Row 2 CD Keys in this format: 1AB2C-D3FGH-456I7-JK8LM-NOP9Q
Saint's Row 3 CD Keys in this format: 1AB2C-D3FGH-456I7
Serious Sam HD CD Keys in this format: 1AB2C-D3FGH-456I7-JK8LM-NOP9Q
Shattered Horizon CD Keys in this format: 1AB2C-D3FGH-456I7-JK8LM-NOP9Q
The Ship CD Keys in this format: 1AB2C-D3FGH-456I7-JK8LM-NOP9Q
Ship Simulator Extremes CD Keys in this format: 1AB2C-D3FGH-456I7-JK8LM-NOP9Q
Silent Hill Homecoming CD Keys in this format: 1AB2C-D3FGH-456I7-JK8LM-NOP9Q
Sniper: Elite V2 CD keys in this format: 12345-ABCDE-6789F
Sniper: Ghost Warrior CD Keys in this format: 1AB2C-D3FGH-456I7-JK8LM-NOP9Q
Space Trader CD Keys in this format: 1AB2C-D3FGH-456I7-JK8LM-NOP9Q
Speedball 2 - Tournament in this format: 1AB2C-D3FGH-456I7-JK8LM-NOP9Q
Star Trek: D-A-C CD Keys in this format: 1AB2C-D3FGH-456I7-JK8LM-NOP9Q
STCC - The Game CD Keys in this format: 1AB2C-D3FGH-456I7-JK8LM-NOP9Q
Stronghold 3 CD Keys in this format: 1AB2C-D3FGH-456I7
Super Meat Boy CD Keys in this format:  1AB2C-D3FGH-456I7-JK8LM-NOP9Q
Supreme Commander 2 CD Keys in this format: 1AB2C-D3FGH-456I7-JK8LM-NOP9Q
Sword of the Stars II CD keys in this format: 12345-ABCDE-6789F
Torchlight CD Keys in this format: 1ABC-D3FG-4567-JK8L 
Note: Only keys purchased directly from Runic Games or Perfect World prior to May 19th, 2010 can be registered on Steam. 
Total War: SHOGUN 2 CD Keys in this format: 1AB2C-D3FGH-456I7-JK8LM-NOP9Q
Trine 2 CD Keys in this format: 1AB2C-D3FGH-456I7
Unreal Tournament 3 CD Keys in this format: 1AB2-3FGH-456I-K8LM
Velvet Assassin CD Keys in this format: 1AB2C-D3FGH-456I7-JK8LM-NOP9Q 
Worldwide Soccer Manager 2009 CD Keys in this format: 1AB2C-D3FGH-456I7-JK8LM-NOP9Q
X3: Terran Conflict CD Keys in this format: 1ABC-D3FG-4567-JK8L
X-SuperBox Keys in this format: 1ABC-D3FG-4567-JK8L
Zeno Clash CD Keys in this format: 1AB2C-D3FGH-456I7-JK8LM-NOP9Q

Opposing Force CD-keys cannot be registered through Steam. Opposing Force was included in a retail Half-Life package. The Half-Life CD-key included in the package will unlock all of the games in that package, including Opposing Force.


----------



## killer196 (10. Juni 2012)

Du kannst sämtliche spiele die du im laden, internet, etc. Findest, sofern es sie auch in steam zu kaufen gäbe, dort aktivieren und genauso nutzen wie bei steam gekaufte. Du erhälst sämtliche updates, etc.


----------



## oGuzee (11. Juni 2012)

Cool danke! Sehr gut zu wissen


----------



## XT1024 (11. Juni 2012)

killer196 schrieb:


> Du kannst sämtliche spiele die du im laden, internet, etc. Findest, sofern es sie auch in steam zu kaufen gäbe, dort aktivieren und genauso nutzen wie bei steam gekaufte. Du erhälst sämtliche updates, etc.


   usw. Oder warum gibt es wohl diese Liste? Achja weil:


> Note: Only the retail games listed above  can be registered through Steam. No other retail games can be registered  and downloaded using Steam.


----------



## 10203040 (11. Juni 2012)

killer196 schrieb:


> Du kannst sämtliche spiele die du im laden, internet, etc. Findest, sofern es sie auch in steam zu kaufen gäbe, dort aktivieren und genauso nutzen wie bei steam gekaufte. Du erhälst sämtliche updates, etc.


 


10203040 schrieb:


> Die hier kannst du auf Steam aktivieren.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


oGuzee schrieb:


> Cool danke! Sehr gut zu wissen


 
Bitte hör nicht auf Ihn. Die Liste stimmt.

E: Kann ja mal passieren alles ok. Nur nicht das er nacher ein Spiel kauft und es dann nicht bei Steam aktivieren kann^^


----------



## killer196 (11. Juni 2012)

Die liste stimmt. Ich entschuldige mich ich war falsch informiert.


----------



## Darkerasor (11. Juni 2012)

meistens steht es auch auf der verpackung drauf.
oder jedes game das du im steam store findest kannst du auch seperat ausn laden aktivieren.


----------



## Sasori (11. Juni 2012)

Die Liste stimmt nicht oder ich habe was überlesen, jedenfalls Warhammer 40k Soulstorm kann man auch aktivieren, es gibt ja auch Borderlands mit Steam Achievments aber dies funktioniert ebenfalls nicht auf Steam (habe es ausprobiert).

Theoretisch kannst du den Support anschreiben, ich hatte das Glück das ich gesagt habe, ja ich habe Borderlands dies und jenes, dann meinen Borderlands Accountnamen angegeben (Gamespy war das glaube ich) und gesagt ich hätte gerne das direkt auf steam, dann haben die den Code von mir bekommen und haben gesagt, ja stimmt überein oder ist nicht verwendet, dann hast du es auf steam, das habe ich bisher nur bei Borderlands und NFs Shift 2 gemacht, aber bei Shift 2 wollten die das nicht, komischerweise.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (12. Juni 2012)

dann ist aber Borderlands CUT


----------



## RapToX (12. Juni 2012)

Sasori schrieb:


> Die Liste stimmt nicht oder ich habe was überlesen, jedenfalls Warhammer 40k Soulstorm kann man auch aktivieren





> Dawn of War II CD Keys in this format: 1AB2C-D3FGH-456I7-JK8LM-NOP9Q


ich denke mal, das gilt dann auch für dieses addon, das du gekauft hast. ansonsten stimmt diese liste aber. spiele die dort nicht draufstehen kann man auch nicht aktivieren.


----------



## hambam (12. Juni 2012)

Was ich komisch find, das DiRT 3 bei Steam angeboten wird, aber den Key nicht angenommen hab. Das Spiel steht zwar nicht aif der Liste aber trotzdem ist das irgendwie dumm wenn man das bei Steam kaufen kann aber keine Errungenschaften bekommt.

Edit: Sry, die bekommt man ja durch diesen Windows Live shit


----------



## oGuzee (23. Juni 2012)

Ok, also ich habe hier Skyrim am Start. Das gute ist, das es Uncut ist. 

Kann ich das bei Steam aktivieren?


----------



## XT1024 (23. Juni 2012)

oGuzee schrieb:


> Ok, also ich habe hier Skyrim am Start. Das gute ist, das es Uncut ist.
> 
> Kann ich das bei Steam aktivieren?


 Wenn der key unbenutzt ist und da Steam ja benötigt wird: ja.


----------



## oGuzee (23. Juni 2012)

Ach so, Skyrim ist steampflichtig?


----------



## turbosnake (23. Juni 2012)

Ähm ja.

Das steht auch auf der Packung.

Und Skyrim ist immer Uncut, also auch die USK Version.


----------



## oGuzee (23. Juni 2012)

Tun wir so als hätte ich diese Frage nie gestellt


----------



## Himmelskrieger (24. Juni 2012)

Im Laden gekauft Spiele kann man nur aktivieren wenn sie Steam Powered sind. Also Steam als Kopierschutz nutzen und Steam vorraussetzen.


----------



## Shona (25. Juni 2012)

Himmelskrieger schrieb:


> Also Steam als Kopierschutz nutzen und Steam vorraussetzen.


 Kurz und Knapp Steamworks 

Gibt dazu auch Listen im Steam Forum dann dürftet ihr alle Spiele haben plus alle die noch Released werden dieses oder nächstes Jahr  (was schon bekannt ist)

2012 Powered by STEAMworks games - Steam Users' Forums
Steam Users' Forums - View Single Post - 2012 Powered by STEAMworks games
Steam Users' Forums - View Single Post - 2012 Powered by STEAMworks games
Steam Users' Forums - View Single Post - 2012 Powered by STEAMworks games

Vorsicht aber, da stehen auch einige drin die "_only STEAM version_" heissen. Das sind Spiele die extra eine Steam Versionen bekommen. Die Retail kann aber nicht bei Steam aktiviert werden und setzt auch kein Steam vorraus


----------



## Himmelskrieger (25. Juni 2012)

Die "only STEAM Version" Versionen heißen im Steam Store meistens "Steam Special Edition" obwohl dort nix anders ist 

Beispiel: Tropico 3 was über Steam nur als Steam Special Edition erhältlich ist, das Addon heißt aber ohne Steam Special Edition (Wird extra gelistet bei Steam)


----------



## 10203040 (25. Juni 2012)

Himmelskrieger schrieb:


> Die "only STEAM Version" Versionen heißen im Steam Store meistens "Steam Special Edition" obwohl dort nix anders ist
> 
> Beispiel: Tropico 3 was über Steam nur als Steam Special Edition erhältlich ist, das Addon heißt aber ohne Steam Special Edition (Wird extra gelistet bei Steam)


 
Nö das bedeutet das dort meistens iwelche extras drinn sind oftmals Items wie Hüte oder Waffen für Team Fortress 2


----------



## Himmelskrieger (25. Juni 2012)

Habs irgendwas verchselt , sind ein par Sachen mit drinnen, bei Tropico 2 Maps unteranderen.
Sorry


----------



## Shona (26. Juni 2012)

10203040 schrieb:


> Nö das bedeutet das dort meistens iwelche extras drinn sind oftmals Items wie Hüte oder Waffen für Team Fortress 2


Nein, bei Tropico 3 & 4 bedeutet es nur das die Retail Sachen wie DLC nicht mit der Steam Version kompatibel sind, genauso Updates  Da gibt es nichts extra das wüsste ich sonst, habe nämlich damals bei Spiel Support nachgefragt als ein Update für die Retail draußen war aber nicht auf Steam^^
Die machen sich somit doppelte Arbeit, weil sie extra für die Steam Version die Updates und DLC an Steamworks anpassen müssen und das nur damit viele zufrieden sind und ihre Steam Version haben 

@Himmelkriegen
Tropico 2 ist so wie die Retail  Ich glaube du meinst _TROPICO — PARADISE ISLAND_   das ist aber eine Erweiterung für den ersten Teil, das mit Tropico 2 in einem Pack kommt Tropico Reloaded on Steam
Genau diese Reloaded Version habe ich hier auch irgendwo als Retail liegen sund natürlich auf Steam


----------



## 10203040 (26. Juni 2012)

Shona schrieb:


> Nein, bei Tropico 3 & 4 bedeutet es nur das die Retail Sachen wie DLC nicht mit der Steam Version kompatibel sind, genauso Updates  Da gibt es nichts extra das wüsste ich sonst, habe nämlich damals bei Spiel Support nachgefragt als ein Update für die Retail draußen war aber nicht auf Steam^^
> Die machen sich somit doppelte Arbeit, weil sie extra für die Steam Version die Updates und DLC an Steamworks anpassen müssen und das nur damit viele zufrieden sind und ihre Steam Version haben
> 
> @Himmelkriegen
> ...


 
Tropico 4 Steam special edition: ...inklusive einer exklusiven Insel (Isla Nublar), einem El Presidente Avatar-Kostüm (Luchador) und 50 Steam-Errungenschaften. El Presidente ist zurück um alles zu beherrschen!


----------



## Himmelskrieger (26. Juni 2012)

Wie gesagt ich hab mich wo verlesen , als ich damals gegogelt habe wurde mir gesagt das es das selbe ich wie im Retailn, ich glaube sie meinten damit das dort alles von der Retailn mit bei ist.


----------



## Sasori (3. Juli 2012)

RapToX schrieb:


> ich denke mal, das gilt dann auch für dieses addon, das du gekauft hast. ansonsten stimmt diese liste aber. spiele die dort nicht draufstehen kann man auch nicht aktivieren.



Soulstorm ist für DoW 1


----------

